# Akva-Stabil aquarium supplier?



## Chris7 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello,

I have had a beautiful Akva-Stabil aquarium for over 20 years and it is still going strong. I believe these tanks are made in Denmark. Does anyone know a LFS who sells these or a Canadian supplier of these amazing aquariums?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## raindrop1008 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi Chris 
I too been looking for one. Please PM me if you know where it can be purchase.


----------

